# My Discus (updated 13/6/12)



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

As you all probably know, I've kept discus for a little while now, but now I've sold most of my old ones and brought in a lot of new ones. I just thought I'd share some pictures with you guys. :bigsmile: Also, special thanks to Rick (Canadian_Aqua_Farm) for most of these awesome fish! Comments would be appreciated. Enjoy!

Selected grade high-fin red turquoise:




































Snakeskin pigeon: 









Super flamingo:









Maze leopard:



























Super high-body high-fin tiger snakeskin:


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome colours!!!!! Awesome fish!!! Rick and April are great when it comes to buying discus.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

great photos! always fun to get new discus. ditto re: rick. thanks for sharing


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fish and even better photography skills! I'm glad to see them doing so well.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guy!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

very nice snakeskin pigeon.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot, FishFreak! I knew I had to get that fish once I saw Rick's photos.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

NICE !! Let's see this latest trick from Rick will get me back in the habit  It just may


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. Very nice discus, topnotch. keep up the good work. Cheers


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

gklaw: Rick doesnt need to trick you just look at his fish and you'll want to buy them, haha 

Scherb: Thanks alot! Good work on your discus as well


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

wow... So nice, very brilliant discus. Great pics, too. Maybe a vid??

I could see a big tank in my future... My brain says no, but.... oh, no it doesn't. Everything I have says YES to a big Discus set-up!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Here are some updated pictures!


















































More to come tomorrow.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

alright  my wild semi royal maracana is in there


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Very nice collection, that red melon (I think it may be a melon) is almost perfectly round!, and all are chunky. Nice.
Did you quarantine the wild one before adding to this tank? If so, did you medicate it at all? what did you use? I have 2 remaining wild RSG that are just about ready to go into 'general population', just wanted to see what others might do first. Thanks, Brent


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a very cool looking Cobalt, very nice


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> That's a very cool looking Cobalt, very nice


Really nice! Good job


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

> alright my wild semi royal maracana is in there


Yup thats your semi royal Charles!



> Very nice collection, that red melon (I think it may be a melon) is almost perfectly round!, and all are chunky. Nice.
> Did you quarantine the wild one before adding to this tank? If so, did you medicate it at all? what did you use? I have 2 remaining wild RSG that are just about ready to go into 'general population', just wanted to see what others might do first. Thanks, Brent


Thanks alot Brent! Yes that is a red melon, and no i did not quarantine the fish before i put it in although it is recommended. I trust Charles fish too much haha.



> That's a very cool looking Cobalt, very nice





> Really nice! Good job


Thanks for the kind words guys! Just trying to keep up with your guys fishes


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

+1 for the cobalt.


----------

